# "Item referred to by this shortcut cannot... appropriate permissions" -problem



## Skollie (Nov 15, 2012)

*"Item referred to by this shortcut cannot... appropriate permissions" -problem*

Okay, this started a while ago with the last iTunes update (I don't think it's the culprit here).. After the update, I restarted, and then I noticed the iTunes icon was a little white page with some stuff on it.. When I clicked it, I got the message "The item referred to by this shortcut cannot be accessed. You may not have appropriate permissions"..(I am the only admin)... 

So I uninstalled and re-installed a couple of times.. I tried the 'Run as Administrator' option.. Didn't work. I tried going to the folder in Program Files (x86).. And it told me "You don't currently have permission to access this folder".. I over-rid this and got the folder to open and then tried to run the .exe but then it gave me the same message as before.. 

I have since downloaded Malwarebytes, CCleaner, Spybot S&D, SpeedUpMyPC, runned all their scans and I have also done a whole computer scan with AVG Free and Norton 360 and found a few errors and malware (as expected from a year's worth of gathering).. But nothing solved the problem and other programs were beginning to do the same as iTunes..

List of all the programs that have given me the "appropriate permissions" error:

-iTunes
-Malwarebytes
-Spybot S&D
-SpeedUpMyPC
-MusicBee
and a bunch of other programs I've uninstalled and forgotten about...

This error has started occurring about 2 months ago*
I need a solution.

Thanks.

PS: I seem to recall that I succeeded in opening iTunes (and some of the other programs) when I started up in safe mode


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: "Item referred to by this shortcut cannot... appropriate permissions" -problem*

Have you tried to do a* System Restore* to a time before this happened?
I see you have AVG and Norton installed. You should not have more then one AV software installed as they will conflict. 
Enable the Hidden Administrator account. Log out and log in as the built in Administrator. Try to access these programs. If that works then your user profile has become corrupted. 
Go to *Start/Control Panel/Users* and create a new User Profile with Admin rights. Log out of the *Administrator *account and log in as the new user. Test the programs again. If they work then go to *C:\Users* open your old User profile folder and *Copy *the *Documents, Pictures, Music etc* and *Paste* them into your new Profile folder overwriting the empty ones.


----------



## Skollie (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: "Item referred to by this shortcut cannot... appropriate permissions" -problem*

I have done a system restore to the day before the iTunes update, the time this error started occurring , yes.. Ans since then I have removed Norton 360... I am about to try the new administrator thing right now.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Skollie (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: "Item referred to by this shortcut cannot... appropriate permissions" -problem*



spunk.funk said:


> Have you tried to do a* System Restore* to a time before this happened?
> I see you have AVG and Norton installed. You should not have more then one AV software installed as they will conflict.
> Enable the Hidden Administrator account. Log out and log in as the built in Administrator. Try to access these programs. If that works then your user profile has become corrupted.
> Go to *Start/Control Panel/Users* and create a new User Profile with Admin rights. Log out of the *Administrator *account and log in as the new user. Test the programs again. If they work then go to *C:\Users* open your old User profile folder and *Copy *the *Documents, Pictures, Music etc* and *Paste* them into your new Profile folder overwriting the empty ones.


Ok, I've made a new administrator, but there doesn't seem to be a difference.. I fixed MusicBee quite easily because I just went to the Program Files folder and opened it from there (I haven't tried it with MB before).. Also, while logged in to the second admin I uninstalled the programs that displayed the paper-icon thing and gave me the permissions error and after a restart I re-installed them.. They seem to work, for now.. 

And I have tried re-installing iTunes(10.7), but about half-way through the setup it displayed the message "Error writing to file: C:\Program Files(x86)\iTunes\CD Configuration\gcdrdll.cfg. Verify that you have access to that directory" ..Quite similar to the 'appropriate permissions'-error, no?
I have visited "C:\Program Files(x86)\iTunes\CD Configuration" but there is no gcdrdll.cfg file, or any file for that matter..

I also recall when Malwarebytes gave me the error it said something about a .dll that can't be found or accessed or something, it might help explaining what's going on..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: "Item referred to by this shortcut cannot... appropriate permissions" -problem*

Hi did you use the removal tool https://www-secure.symantec.com/nor...docid=kb20080828154508EN_EndUserProfile_en_us


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: "Item referred to by this shortcut cannot... appropriate permissions" -problem*

You may want to follow Joe's lead when you uninstall Norton and use their Uninstaller to clean it out totally. 
Your old iTunes may still be residing on the computer and be corrupted, that is why it is giving you that message, it is not a permissions issue. So, you will have to uninstall all Apple programs to get a clean install. 
Go to Start/Search and type *appwiz.cpl* and press enter. In* Programs and Features*, Uninstall *iTunes, Mobile Me, Bonjour, Quick Time*, and any other *Apple Software*. Then restart the computer, Then re-download iTunes and QuickTime.
If having problems running *Malwarebytes*, uninstall, restart and re-install. If you run into any problems uninstalling anything, use Revo Uninstaller and be sure to use the *Advanced* method to remove items in the registry as well.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: "Item referred to by this shortcut cannot... appropriate permissions" -problem*



Skollie said:


> List of all the programs that have given me the "appropriate permissions" error:
> 
> -iTunes
> -Malwarebytes
> ...


Do not use any registry cleaners, it's probably the reason for your problems.

See this link for more: miekiemoes' Blog: Registry Cleaners and System Tweaking Tools


----------



## Skollie (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: "Item referred to by this shortcut cannot... appropriate permissions" -problem*



Babbzzz said:


> Do not use any registry cleaners, it's probably the reason for your problems.
> 
> I got them AFTER the problem started occuring, because I thought that registry could be a problem.. Should I delete some? Or all? And why, what harm are the doing?


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: "Item referred to by this shortcut cannot... appropriate permissions" -problem*



Skollie said:


> I got them AFTER the problem started occuring, because I thought that registry could be a problem.. Should I delete some? Or all? And why, what harm are the doing?


If you have made a backup of the registry prior to using SpeedUpMyPC, it would be best to restore it.



Babbzzz said:


> See this link for more: miekiemoes' Blog: Registry Cleaners and System Tweaking Tools





joeten said:


> Hi did you use the removal tool https://www-secure.symantec.com/nor...docid=kb20080828154508EN_EndUserProfile_en_us


----------

